# Is this for real?



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

There's a new ad in the AZ Pigeon Club classified section for these birds and I'm wondering if this is for real. Is it a joke, a rip off or is it legit?

"Description
hi im selling the best type of uzbekistan tumbler 
they are top flyers and tumblers i have diffrent colors and patterns i have short beak and medium beak crown crested , beak crest, and double crested shipping for all pigeons includeD IN PRICING 
Blacks $ 500-1500 
browns $ 400-1000 
yellow $ 400-600 
red and white $ 550-1500 
black bar $320-$2000 
cream bar $200-1000 
black and white dots $500- $1000 
white and 3 tan spots $700-$2000 
white and redish brown $400-$1000 
brown and white dots $500-$1200 
mixed breeds $250-$3500 
if buy more than 5 piars will reduce price 
please call for more info at..."


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*haha*

LOL i think that is a lie.......their are better birds then those out their....no one has the best bird..it just keeps on going.......just like with Paul Gamino for all of u that know him...(parlor man) he had a bird roll 300 feet...he thought that couldnt be beaten....then he had another bird roll farther and now he has a bird up to 662 feet! it will just keep getting more and more.same with the tumblers.....no one in their right mind would buy them......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://rzhev.tripod.com/boinije/uzbek/uzbek.html

Pretty amazing looking birds .. I have a feeling the ad is very much for real!

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*??*

Terry you could be right.....but i still dont think that their are worth that.....as their are better birds out their that could be sold for the same price.....but who knows?


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

What is wrong with there feet??!!


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*4 Real*

I agree Terry, when I rescued the Great Horned Owl that took some of Ellen's Racers out @ her school project she told me they were worth well over $500 each.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*What is too high of a price ?*

The real question is what are you personally willing to pay to acquire a certain type of bird ? What is an outrageous amount for one person, may be a real bargain to another. If you think about it, you can apply that to many things besides pigeons. 

A lot has to do with your economic position in life. If you are a young boy or girl on a $10 week allowance, you would look at a $500 pigeon in a whole different light then a professional earning $300,000 a year.

And if you made millions a year and had an opportunity to acquire an International Racing Pigeon Champion, perhaps $300,000 would not be too much. So I would sugest that you own what you like, and purchase what you can afford.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*What is wrong with there feet??!! * 
Nothing is wrong with their feet Ronni. They're just feathered.

Cindy


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh Lol! :d


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Here are some baby racing pigeons for sale cheap !*

PS.
If your are in to racing pigeons, you can purchase youngsters off this bird for only $7500 each. Want to try to purchase the sire ? My guess $100,000.  

http://www.ganusfamilyloft.com/goldenmattens2.htm


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Prices go with quality . And like Warren said its how much you are willing to pay. Pigeons just like anything else can bring a good price. You pay for what you get. And yes there are probably many better birds that would cost less .But knowing where to get them is the question. I would not pay a good price on an unseen bird. I would have to see it first. But several will pay thousands of dollars on birds they never saw.


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

I guess you are right. Some people have more dollars than sense.


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's another question.

They say, "they are top flyers and tumblers"

Do they seriously let these tumblers worth up to 3500.00 each, with huge muffs like an English Trumpeter prove themselves in the air? I would think they'd be a 3500.00 hawk snack. Those huge muffs must make drag them down and make them easy hawk bait. Besides, I'd be afraid they'd get lost and my 3500.00 would fly out the window, so to speak (no pun intended)  

BTW... I can get top of the line rollers that can fly and tumbler the feathers off these bird's wings for 20.00 each.

PS... I did find a guy that sells these Uzbeks for 500.00 a pair But that's still way to rich for my blood. And there's some nice photos of them on his site as well. For all you eccentric millionaire fanciers it's at http://russiantumblerpigeons.com/index.html


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

You can also pay thousands and end up with very exspensive fosters !!!! As for that site I see that Kelly Spurling is back. Many were looking for him a few years ago for not delivering on bought birds. What I notice about the Eastern Bloc birds is the inconsistany within the breeds. I don't believe that there is a set standard or if there is I don't think that it's been in place to long . Just assuming here


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

If I was interested in a muffed tumbler I'd try Strombergs' Old English Saddle Muffed Tumblers for 50.00 a pair. Besides those short beaked Uzbeks are ugly. But the long faced ones do look nice. I would be curious to see how they perform.

Someone told me the other day K. Spurling is living over in Ireland. That Uzbek article was written in '97.

Yes, Spurling's articles on the Russian breeds say they are now being bred for show in the West and as a result are losing their performing ability.

The Russian breeds are interesting though. It's like another world of pigeons has opened up to us after the fall of the eastern wall.

I guess they can justify the prices by having to import their original stock birds but it still seems very high to me. It's not like they are proven champion racers and their progeny. But who knows, maybe they are selling "rare" Birmingham Rollers in Moscow for up to 3500.00 each?


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Alan as for performance I would assume that it is as the name implies, they "Tumble". That doesn't do much for me to be honest with you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi All,

Hey Alan, you think those prices you posted are bad? Check this out!!

http://www.geocities.com/nickbrent311041/page710.htm

They talk about paying 110,000 pounds for a pigeon.....Hey, UK members, what does that translate to? About $250,000.00? Whoo boy!

Linda


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

Motherlodelofts said:


> Alan as for performance I would assume that it is as the name implies, they "Tumble". That doesn't do much for me to be honest with you.


Yes, Penson in his book says a roller that tumbles is poor grade, it's a flipper, whereas you want a spinner... big difference!

I've always been interested in the different roller/tumblers around the world and how they compare to the Birmingham roller. Do you know of any that can compare with them? Maybe not compete because they are a different type of performer, but compare as far as entertain you to the same or greater extent. Spurling says in another article, "This is not to say that all Russian breeds are of this same design in the air, for I am prepared to put my Tutchereti up against any high or long flying breed being flown in North America today and I am equally prepared to put my Grivun up against any type of performing tumbler or roller." http://rzhev.tripod.com/kaz_trjasuni.html
What in the world is a "Grivun?"

All I can think of would be the true Flying Oriental Roller because it flys high and spins very very deep. But in order to do that the spin is looser. 

What's interesting about the Russian breeds is they roll over forwards and upwards, instead of backwards and downwards. Here's a quote from Spurling's article, "Pigeons which tumble HEAD FORWARDS and which stand like a column once the height of flight is reached, and which clap their wings so that it can be heard from a distance." Interesting but I doubt they'll ever replace the Birmingham Roller.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Alan no there is nothing as refined spin wise as a well bred "Birmingham" ,
depth means absoulutly nothing without qaulity and velosity. As for the prices of those Eastern Bloc birds, hey they are worth what ever they can sell them for. I think that it is more of a novelty thing, like I said earlier from what I've seen there seems to be a lot of inconsistacys within those breeds, basicly they are birds named after whatever regions that they originated from I believe.


----------



## lsuturk (Dec 22, 2004)

*Turkish Tumbler*

Hi,
I am from Turkey best Tumbler Pigeons from Turkey Other Tumblers are not pure blood,They hybrid from Turkish Tumblers and other kinds.
www.turkishtumblers.com
In Turkey,Good pairs around $500-5000 sometimes they are going 50,000 or 100,000 but it is only price that is it.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Isuturk what a great site !!!!!! Is that yours ? On Tumbling I'm not sure where the best are as I don't raise tumbers, so if you say so it's so. I would really like to see some well trained mature birds. Again really enjoyable site !
Scott


----------



## lsuturk (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thank you*

No it is not my site,but site owner is my friend.Almost all my pigeons came from his loft


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gee it is truly how much one of these birds can go for.We are quite happy for our "mutt"pigeon thank you.


----------

